# Aftermarket axles



## Patchal

Hi just wondering what's everyone's opinion are on gorilla or rhino axles and what warranty is on both thanks


----------



## brute for mud

gorilla are over priced in my opinion rhino are the way to go just my opinion not sure of the warranty


----------



## bruteman19

Yeah i'd go rhino. Their pretty strong and a lot cheaper than gorillas. They'd be pretty hard to break but i'm not sure about the warranty.


----------



## Brute650i

I am a dealer for both so my opinion isn't swayed one way or another but I tend to agree with the above post. Both carry a 1 year warranty against breakage


----------



## Patchal

Oh ok thanks ya that's what I found gorillas were pricy haven't needed to replace axles yet but now I know what's what about price and quality thanks


----------



## SouthernMudder

I bought gorilla's back in 07 for my 06 sportsman 500 after breaking 4 stock axles and they have held up great and have not had one break or boot tear since 07. I just bought a set of +6 rhino's for my 2012 Ranger crew since buidling a 6-8" adjustable lift for because I could buy 2 rhino axles for the price of 1 standard gorilla axle and the rhino's come with 1 year warranty and have heard great things about rhino axles. We'll see if they hold up to my 32.5 Mamba's


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i have rhino axles and they are great! Gorilla and rhino both have a 1 yr warrenty. So i have heard really good things from people on here about the rhinos so i went with them. brute650i has great prices on them. Id go Rhino if i were u mine are holding up great.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Same hear. RHINOS FTW

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patchal

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Col_Sanders

On Rhinos you have to pay $50 for replacement after 60 days. I'm not sure on Gorillas.


----------



## mattpopp

I broke a Rhino on the thrid ride with them. Not a huge fan of Gorilla but I do have them now as that is what came with teh S3 lift.

I will probably be switching to Cobra as these break. Best warranty on the market and many say they are stronger then Tuner's


----------

